# Wtd: Touring bike 53cm/21" e.g. Mercian, Hewitt, Thorn



## drum (9 Sep 2010)

I'm looking for a good quality *touring bicycle* with a *53cm/21" frame* (I'm 5'5 with a 78cm inside leg) that is well-built and will last well into the future. 

*Butterfly or drop handlebars* would be good, as would relatively *low gearing* (e.g. 48/36/26 on the front) for when I get tired! Budget is around* £500* for a bike in excellent condition and that will *last me a lifetime* and that I will love riding, like a second-hand King of Mercia. I am looking to spend less than £550 for the fully complete machine (i.e. including front and back pannier racks, pedals, bottle cages, all accessories) A well-respected brand like Mercian, Hewitt or Thorn would be a plus, as I know they could still be in good nick years down the line.

I will be cycling from southern Spain to London next year, as well as doing many trips *around the UK* to visit friends and discover places as much as I can, and I'm hoping to do quite a few more *trips around Europe* on the bike in the next 10 years.

Please let me know if you reckon you can help me out.

Thanks,
Sam

P.S. Also posted on the CTC forum.


----------



## drum (12 Sep 2010)

Now happily resolved! I have a beautiful 20.5" King of Mercia. Thanks all.


----------

